# الاسرة الروحية السعيدة



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الاسرة هى النواه الاولى فى المجتمع
وتتكون الاسره فى نشاتها من اثنين اتحدا بالزواج
والزواج ليس اتحاد بين اثنين وانما بين ثلاثه وثالث الزوجين هو الله ...............هو الطرف الثالث
الزوجين مثل جوادين يجران عربه واحده ولا يمكنهما ذلك الا اذا كانا سيرهما فى اتجاه واحد وبسرعه واحده وبقوه متكافئه
لذلك يجب تواجد التوافق الدينى والروحى
والتوافق الفكرى وتشابه المبادى والتقاليد وايضا طريقه الحياة
والاختلاف بين الزوجين يكون له تاثيره على الاولاد
وتبدا مرحله اكتشاف التوافق والميول فى فتره الخطوبه
فترة الخطوبة
--------------
الخطبه ليست سرا من اسرتر الكنيسه وليست عقدا بين الطرفين انما اتفاق على الزواج هى فتره تعارف وود وصداقه وفتره اعداد للزواج
وهناك بها الاعداد الروحى للطرفين لكى يصيروا فكرا واحدا قلبا واحدا حتى يمكنهما ان يصيرا بالزواج جسدا واحدا يضمهما بيت واحدا
لكن اخزر يا اخى لان لها اخطاء تحجب البصيره عن الرويه الحقيقيه ومنها انشغال الطرفين بنزوات عاطفيه تشغل الحواس فلا يعرف كلا من الطرفين حقيقه الاخر
امتداد روح الخطوبه
-----------
يجب على الزوجين امتداد روح الخطوبه بعد الزواج مثلا يكون الخطيب اكثر رقه وموده فى الخطوبه وفى الزواج يتغير 
وكثيرا من الازواج تسوء معاملتهم بحجه رفع الكلفه اى لا يقول كلمه شكر ولا لفظ مديح واحيانا يمزح مزح ثقيل
هذا الكلام منطبق على الطرفين يجب مراعاة شعور كلا منهم لاستمرار حبهم
الزواج مسئوليه
----------
ليس مجرد علاقه اجتماعيه او عاطفيه بين الرجل والمراه وانما مسئوليه لتكوين اسره
سن الزواج
--------
هو سن النضوج ليس فقط النضوج الجنسى انما النضوج الفكرى والاجتماعى وهو سن القدره على تحمل المسئوليات
ووجود حياه هادئه مليه بالحب بين الزوجين
الحق والواجب
-----------
كلا منهم له حقوقو عليه واجبات يحث ان المراه يجب ان تطيع زوجها وعليه ان يحافظ عليها 
لان المطالبه بالحقوق دون القيام بالواجبات نوع من الانانيه وعدم التعاون زمطالبه الطرف الاخر بواجبات دون اعطائه حقوقه نوع من انواع الاذلال وعدم الحبه
وكل بيت ما هو الا كنيسه
"الكنيسه التى فى بيتك"(فل2)
الاسره لكى تحيا حياه مثاليه ينبغى ان يجمعها الحب و الثقه
شريعه الجسد الواحد
--------------
منذ البدء قال الرب"لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا"(تك 2 : 24 )
هذة الوحده فيها الرجل هو الراس والمراه هى الجسد
الزواج والاصوام
------------
الزواج فرح فرح بتكوين اسره جديده وبحلول الروح القدس لتحويلهم جسدا واحدا
والفرح لا يتفق مع الصوم الذى يناسبه الانسحاق والتذلل
"لا يستطع بنو العرس ان يصوموا مادام العريس معهم"(مر 2 : 19)
لذلك لا يوجد اكليل فى اثناء الصوم يضاف الى هذا ان العلاقات الزوجيه غير لائقه فى الاصوام (1 كو 7 )
الاسره والتريه الدينيه
--------------
على الاسره واجب اساسى نحو اولادها فهى مسئوله عنهم امام الكنيسه وامام المجتمع


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

موضوع جميل جدا

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا جورجينا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------

